# Linktipp



## chromis (22. Aug. 2008)

Hallo,

wer noch ein paar Anregungen für den eigenen Garten sucht, der wird vielleicht bei einer Reise durch diverse englische Gärten fündig:
http://gartenlinksammlung.de/Gartenpfade/englandreisen.html

Interessant finde ich den kleinen Wasserlauf, der eine große Rasenfläche auflockert. Evtl. mal eine Alternative zu den sonst üblichen(meist viel zu kurzen) Bachläufen:
http://gartenlinksammlung.de/Gartenpfade/england_coton_manor.html


----------

